# Felicità



## MK (3 Febbraio 2009)

*Felicità*

Essere felici perché si ha tutto (tutto cosa?) per esserlo o essere felici e basta?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Essere felici perché si ha tutto (tutto cosa?) per esserlo o essere felici e basta?


ad avere tutto nn si è felici, la felicità viene anche dalla ricerca, dall'impegno a raggiungere qualcosa.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ad avere tutto nn si è felici, la felicità viene anche dalla ricerca, dall'impegno a raggiungere qualcosa.


Ma qualcosa dentro di sé o qualcosa al di fuori?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

in generale, il momento in cui sono più felice e quando cerco di raggiungere qualcosa, sia interno a me, sia 'reale'


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Essere felici perché si ha tutto (tutto cosa?) per esserlo o essere felici e basta?


 Neanche Marzullo riuscirebbe a porre una domanda così...


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2009)

*Per me*

la felicità è un valore aggiunto, un modo di essere, una sensazione, arriva spontaneamente. Non dipende dalle cose o dalle persone. E' quando l'energia scorre.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Neanche Marzullo riuscirebbe a porre una domanda così...




















   ero così curiosa di avere la tua opinione invece...


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2009)

*Sembra una stronzata ...*

... a volte e' cosi:



Felicità, è tenersi per mano, andare lontano, la felicità
è il tuo sguardo innocente in mezzo alla gente, la felicità
è restare vicini come bambini, la |:felicità:|

 Felicità, è un cuscino di piume, l'acqua del fiume che passa e che va
è la pioggia che scende dietro Le tende, la felicità
è abbassare la luce per fare pace, la |:felicità:|

 Felicità, è un bicchiere di vino, con un panino, la felicità
è lasciarti un biglietto dentro al cassetto, la felicità
è cantare a due voci quanto mi piaci, la |:felicità:|


  Senti nell'aria c'è già la nostra canzone d'amore che va
come un pensiero che sa di felicità
Senti nell'aria c'è già un raggio di sole più caldo che va
come un sorriso che sa di felicità

 Felicità, è una sera a sorpresa, la luna accesa e la radio che va
è un biglietto d'auguri pieno di cuori, la felicità
è una telefonata non aspettata, la |:felicità:|

 Felicità, è una spiaggia di notte, l'onda che batte, la felicità
è una mano sul cuore, piena d'amore, la felicità
è aspettare l'aurora per farlo ancora, la |:felicità:|


Poi arrivano loro ed il concetto scade un po

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=fs8r-8EJ4c8






















ps mo, aspettati di tutto, eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a volte e' cosi:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Insomma, la felicità sarebbe l'amore-passione. Ha ragione Galimberti allora.


----------



## ranatan (3 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Essere felici perché si ha tutto (tutto cosa?) per esserlo o essere felici e basta?


Felici forse è un parolone...sereni magari, appagati della propria vita.
A me basterebbe quello per stare bene!
In ogni modo credo che l'elemento essenziale per aspirare ad esserlo sia prima di tutto avere la salute (buona!), propria e delle persone care


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Insomma, la felicità sarebbe l'amore-passione. Ha ragione Galimberti allora.


Non solo. La passione sì, io sono felice quando vado in libreria ad esempio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Magari non compro nulla ma la passione ce la metto.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Felici forse è un parolone...sereni magari, appagati della propria vita.
> A me basterebbe quello per stare bene!
> In ogni modo credo che l'elemento essenziale per aspirare ad esserlo sia prima avere la salute (buona!), propria e delle persone care


Certo Ranatan, la serenità è basilare. Ma la felicità è un'altra cosa.


----------



## ranatan (3 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo Ranatan, la serenità è basilare. Ma la felicità è un'altra cosa.


Ma la felicità è fatta di songoli momenti, dfficilmente è duratura. La serenità invece può esserla


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma la felicità è fatta di songoli momenti, dfficilmente è duratura. La serenità invece può esserla


Vero pure questo. La serenità è concreta e la felicità no. Forse.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non solo. La passione sì, io sono felice quando vado in libreria ad esempio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Perchè escludi l'amore? Non ami i libri? Hai per loro solo insana passione? Quella è lussuria...


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè escludi l'amore? Non ami i libri? Hai per loro solo insana passione? Quella è lussuria...


Non escludo l'amore, forse però sì hai ragione, insane passioni...


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Insomma, la felicità sarebbe l'amore-passione. Ha ragione Galimberti allora.



Dipende, la felicita' e' uno stato di benessere ... come mangiarsi un panino seduto su di uno scoglio a mare in una bella giornata lontani dalla giungla d'asfalto


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dipende, la felicita' e' uno stato di benessere ... come mangiarsi un panino seduto su di uno scoglio a mare in una bella giornata lontani dalla giungla d'asfalto


Perfetto. Felicità=stato di benessere. Benessere interiore.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dipende, la felicita' e' uno stato di benessere ... come mangiarsi un panino seduto su di uno scoglio a mare in una bella giornata lontani dalla giungla d'asfalto


 Concordo, Marì.


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Essere felici perché si ha tutto (tutto cosa?) per esserlo o essere felici e basta?


 
Quando si ha tutto non si è felici perchè non c'è più la tensione al raggiungimento della felicità.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quando si ha tutto non si è felici perchè non c'è più la tensione al raggiungimento della felicità.


Poi avere tutto credo sia impossibile. O meglio credo che non sia questione di avere ma di essere.


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Poi avere tutto credo sia impossibile. O meglio credo che non sia questione di avere ma di essere.


Si, "avere tutto" inteso non solo in senso materiale.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Si, "avere tutto" inteso non solo in senso materiale.


In quale altro senso?


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> In quale altro senso?


Mi riferisco anche ad un bagaglio d'esperienza tale che porta a pensare "di aver visto tutto, di aver provato tutto" e di aver perso la spinta alla scoperta di situazioni nuove.
Io ritengo che sia un errore pensare così, ritenere di aver vissuto tutto, però molti, soprattutto forse tra i giovani più deboli per personalità, entrano in depressione proprio per questa convinzione.


----------



## Old Alexantro (3 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Essere felici perché si ha tutto (tutto cosa?) per esserlo o essere felici e basta?


 ma chi sei Marzullo???


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Essere felici perché si ha tutto (tutto cosa?) per esserlo o essere felici e basta?


Se hai tutto come puoi essere felice? Dopo non ti rimangono più i sogni. Sono i sogni che danno la felicità. I soldi aiutano a essere felici perchè aiutano a realizzare i propri sogni

Buscopann


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se hai tutto come puoi essere felice? Dopo non ti rimangono più i sogni. *Sono i sogni che danno la felicità*. I soldi aiutano a essere felici perchè aiutano a realizzare i propri sogni
> 
> Buscopann


Bello Busco, molto bello, grazie...


----------



## Old giulia (3 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> la felicità è un valore aggiunto, un modo di essere, una sensazione, arriva spontaneamente. Non dipende dalle cose o dalle persone. E' quando l'energia scorre.


 
Perchè il sabato significa felicità... c'è un'energia nell'aria quasi tangibile... se ne accorge anche la mia cagnolina...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

Io mi sono sentita davvero felice quando sono nati i miei figli.
A


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi sono sentita davvero felice quando sono nati i miei figli.
> A


Anche. Vero. Ma questo tipo di felicità fa parte dell'essere o dell'avere?


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> la felicità è un valore aggiunto, un modo di essere, una sensazione, arriva spontaneamente. Non dipende dalle cose o dalle persone. *E' quando l'energia scorre*.


Hai dato la risposta più semplice ed esaustva alla tua domanda.
La felicità è appagamento in un percorso, tanto quanto la pace è completezza dello stesso.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Anche. Vero. *Ma questo tipo di felicità fa parte dell'essere o dell'avere*?


 Ora c'è una felicità dell'essere e una felicità dell'avere?


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora c'è una felicità dell'essere e una felicità dell'avere?


Guarda che non è sciocca, la domanda.
Essendo una forma di appagamento, potrebbe trattarsi tanto di appagamento materiale, dato dal possesso o dalla soddisfazione dei sensi, quanto "interiore", e quindi insito in una visione di sè che soddisfa le proprie aspettative morali


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

giuro che sembrate marzullo


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

Per quello che la completezza è pace, e non felicità


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> giuro che sembrate marzullo


Io ho i capelli corti e sono moooooolto più bello!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2009)

Aspettative morali? Ahhh...


----------



## Old ASTRA (4 Febbraio 2009)

"La felicità non è un punto d'arrivo ma uno stile di vita"... l'ho letto da qualche parte, non chiedetemi dove... concordo con quanti dicono che la felicità non sta nel fatto di avere tutto, sta nella ricerca, è l'attimo prima di ottenere quello che vuoi, è il sabato, il giorno prima della festa, non tanto la festa di per sè.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Guarda che non è sciocca, la domanda.*
> Essendo una forma di appagamento, potrebbe trattarsi tanto di appagamento materiale, dato dal possesso o dalla soddisfazione dei sensi, quanto "interiore", e quindi insito in una visione di sè che soddisfa le proprie aspettative morali


Scusa, ma ho forse scritto che la domanda era sciocca? Volevo capire cosa intende lei con felicità dell' essere e felicità dell'avere.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2009)

Scusate ma a me vivisezionare la felicita' mi sembra un po' una sega mentale.
Mi sembrate piu' preoccupati di capire come e quando che di godervi quel momento e chi vivra' vedra'.

Domenica ero tanto felice che mi son comprata una borsa... ma ero felice anche stamattina con l'odore del pane caldo e mia figlia che mi diceva goodmorning... perche' dovrei perdere tempo a capire di che tipo di felicita' si tratta? Nin zo...


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusate ma a me vivisezionare la felicita' mi sembra un po' una sega mentale.
> Mi sembrate piu' preoccupati di capire come e quando che di godervi quel momento e chi vivra' vedra'.
> 
> Domenica ero tanto felice che mi son comprata una borsa... ma ero felice anche stamattina con l'odore del pane caldo e mia figlia che mi diceva goodmorning... perche' dovrei perdere tempo a capire di che tipo di felicita' si tratta? Nin zo...


Ma se non ci facciamo un po' di pippette mentali, che ci stiamo a fare, qui?

Per Moltimodi:
la mia era un'espressione dialogale. Da noi si usa, senza intento di critica, anzi!


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma se non ci facciamo un po' di pippette mentali, che ci stiamo a fare, qui?
> 
> Per Moltimodi:
> la mia era un'espressione dialogale. Da noi si usa, senza intento di critica, anzi!


Ok Alce, no problem! Lo dico sempre che capirsi al volo qua sopra è un'impresa...


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok Alce, no problem! Lo dico sempre che capirsi al volo qua sopra è un'impresa...


Io poi quando parlo uso molto mimica e gestualità, che qui sono difficili da surrogare anche con le faccine


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Ma se non ci facciamo un po' di pippette mentali, che ci stiamo a fare, qui?*
> 
> Per Moltimodi:
> la mia era un'espressione dialogale. Da noi si usa, senza intento di critica, anzi!


Perche' tu stai qua per farti le pippe mentali?


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora c'è una felicità dell'essere e una felicità dell'avere?


Alla tua saggezza la risposta MM...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusate ma a me vivisezionare la felicita' mi sembra un po' una sega mentale.
> Mi sembrate piu' preoccupati di capire come e quando che di godervi quel momento e chi vivra' vedra'.
> 
> *Domenica ero tanto felice che mi son comprata una borsa... ma ero felice anche stamattina con l'odore del pane caldo e mia figlia che mi diceva goodmorning... perche' dovrei perdere tempo a capire di che tipo di felicita' si tratta? Nin zo...[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> "*La felicità non è un punto d'arrivo ma uno stile di vita*"... l'ho letto da qualche parte, non chiedetemi dove... concordo con quanti dicono che la felicità non sta nel fatto di avere tutto, sta nella ricerca, è l'attimo prima di ottenere quello che vuoi, è il sabato, il giorno prima della festa, non tanto la festa di per sè.


Sullo stile di vita sono d'accordo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' tu stai qua per farti le pippe mentali?


Perchè, tu pensi invece di salvare il mondo?


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Alla tua saggezza la risposta MM...


 Non sono affatto saggio, MK. E non ho capito cosa intendevi.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono affatto saggio, MK. E non ho capito cosa intendevi.


Forse saggio non era il termine giusto, ma non mi viene, scusa. Felicità nell'essere felici (anche senza essere arrivati al traguardo) o felicità nell'avere tutto quanto possa renderci felici?


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Forse saggio non era il termine giusto, ma non mi viene, scusa. Felicità *nell'essere felici (anche senza essere arrivati al traguardo) o felicità nell'avere tutto quanto possa renderci felici*?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono affatto saggio, MK. E non ho capito cosa intendevi.


fatti una domanda e datti una risposta che fai prima


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

*Signori e Signore*

Al di sopra di tutto e di tutti ... al momento giusto ... nel luogo giusto, e con tutti i confort non c'e' nulla di piu' bello di questo  per iniziare una giornata con il piede giusto
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,






   ... D'ACCORDO???


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Forse saggio non era il termine giusto, ma non mi viene, scusa. *Felicità nell'essere felici (anche senza essere arrivati al traguardo) o felicità nell'avere tutto quanto possa renderci felici*?


 E' inutile, non riesco a seguirti... ma grazie comunque per la risposta.


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' inutile, non riesco a seguirti... ma grazie comunque per la risposta.


 
è perchè non ti applichi sai?
potresti fare di meglio ma non ti applichi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> fatti una domanda e datti una risposta che fai prima





moltimodi ha detto:


> E' inutile, non riesco a seguirti... ma grazie comunque per la risposta.


 
non puoi dire che non eri stato avvisato


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non puoi dire che non eri stato avvisato


 In effetti no, non posso dirlo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Al di sopra di tutto e di tutti ... al momento giusto ... nel luogo giusto, e con tutti i confort non c'e' nulla di piu' bello di questo per iniziare una giornata con il piede giusto
> ,
> ,
> ,
> ...


Come non inchinarsi a cotanta saggezza?!


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è perchè non ti applichi sai?
> potresti fare di meglio ma non ti applichi


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In effetti no, non posso dirlo.


e la domanda? te la sei fatta?


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e la domanda? te la sei fatta?


 No, ho i neuroni esausti... e non solo quelli!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, ho i neuroni esausti... e non solo quelli!


ma basta che per stare in target basta:
che ora è ?


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma basta che per stare in target basta:
> *che ora è ?*


 Una domanda terribilmente impegnativa, a pensarci bene. Einstein docet...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una domanda terribilmente impegnativa, a pensarci bene. Einstein docet...


effettivamente....
che ne dici di :
sorelle e fratelli, chi è di mazzo?


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> effettivamente....
> che ne dici di :
> *sorelle e fratelli, chi è di mazzo*?
















molto meglio direi...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> effettivamente....
> che ne dici di :
> sorelle e fratelli, chi è di mazzo?



Ecchime


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecchime


solito scopone o ci buttiamo su una briscolina??


----------



## Old oscar (4 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Essere felici perché si ha tutto (tutto cosa?) per esserlo o essere felici e basta?


chi parla della felicità
è perchè non ce l'ha


( tò, fa pure rima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> chi parla della felicità
> è perchè non ce l'ha
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non ci siamo con la metrica


----------



## Old oscar (4 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma non ci siamo con la metrica


non è detto che la metrica debba essere uguale fra il primo ed il secondo verso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> solito scopone o ci buttiamo su una briscolina??


sai che quel professorino ti sta facendo rischiare grosso?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sai che quel professorino ti sta facendo rischiare grosso?


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non è detto che la metrica debba essere uguale fra il primo ed il secondo verso.


Nessun obbligo, ma suona male.

Che bello fare il rompimaroni sul niente


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Essere felici perché si ha tutto (tutto cosa?) per esserlo o essere felici e basta?


quando si è felici è evidente che si ha quel che si voleva.appena te ne rendi conto è già tardi.
la consapevolezza nella felicità è breve e a volte fatale


così parlai il 4febbraio


----------



## Old oscar (4 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nessun obbligo, ma suona male.
> 
> Che bello fare il rompimaroni sul niente









si, piace anche  a me, di tanto in tanto.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> chi parla della felicità
> è perchè non ce l'ha
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Anche. Vero. Ma questo tipo di felicità fa parte dell'essere o dell'avere?








  certamente essere.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> certamente essere.


Certo Persa, anche per me. Me lo chiedevo perché per alcuni genitori mi sembra che sia un modo per andare oltre i propri limiti. Tipo, io non ho avuto quello e quindi mio figlio l'avrà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo Persa, anche per me. Me lo chiedevo perché per alcuni genitori mi sembra che sia un modo per andare oltre i propri limiti. Tipo, io non ho avuto quello e quindi mio figlio l'avrà.


Beh c'è anche quello ...poi dipende quel che ognuno pensa che sia importante avere ...beni o possibilità


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando si è felici è evidente che si ha quel che si voleva.appena te ne rendi conto è già tardi.
> *la consapevolezza nella felicità è breve e a volte fatale*
> 
> 
> così parlai il 4febbraio


consapevolezza e felicità si eliminano a vicenda...


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> consapevolezza e felicità si eliminano a vicenda...


Assolutamente non lo credo, anzi!
Sarebbe come dire che la felicità sia riservata agli idioti.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> consapevolezza e felicità si eliminano a vicenda...


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Assolutamente non lo credo, anzi!
> Sarebbe come dire che la felicità sia riservata agli idioti.


 La consapevolezza non ha nulla a che fare con l'intelligenza.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La consapevolezza non ha nulla a che fare con l'intelligenza.


MM sono senza parole...


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> MM sono senza parole...


 Mi sa che mi daranno un premio, allora...


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che mi daranno un premio, allora...


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La consapevolezza non ha nulla a che fare con l'intelligenza.


Limite della lingua! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vabbè, te lo spiego: idioti nel senso di inconsapevoli, sprovveduti, dormienti, superficiali, grezzi.

L'intelligenza, su questo non posso che concordare, spesso viene usata proprio per nascondere la consapevolezza.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Limite della lingua!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non lo chiamerei intelligenza Alce.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che mi daranno un premio, allora...


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma non lo chiamerei intelligenza Alce.


Sai cosa penso dell'intelligenza: dote evolutiva animale. La coscienza umana è un'altra cosa, e l'intelligenza spesso è usata per nasconderla


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso dell'intelligenza: dote evolutiva animale. La coscienza umana è un'altra cosa, e l'intelligenza spesso è usata per nasconderla


Intelligenza come sovrastruttura?


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Intelligenza come sovrastruttura?


Solo un artiglio un po' più affilato degli altri.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Assolutamente non lo credo, anzi!
> Sarebbe come dire che la felicità sia riservata agli idioti.


accorgerti di essere felice ti fa passare nell'attimo subito dopo nello stato d'animo portatore del dubbio.e l'equilibrio cade


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> accorgerti di essere felice ti fa passare nell'attimo subito dopo nello stato d'animo portatore del dubbio.e l'equilibrio cade


Esatto.


----------



## Old Airforever (5 Febbraio 2009)

Secondo me la felicità dev'essere qualcosa d'interiore ma che deriva da qualcosa d'esteriore...o per lo meno, coadiuvata da qualcosa d'esteriore.
Io non tralascio i miei stupidi esempi: se nel pomeriggio vincerò 50.000euro al gratta e vinci, vedrete stasera come si trasformerà Airforever. Ho fatto un esempio schifoso perchè ho parlato del 'dio denaro', ma potrei farne altri. Se quando andrò a prendere l'aperitivo conoscerò una bella fanciulla che, perchè no, inizierò più avanti a frequentare, stasera spaccherò il mondo!
Naturalmente, salute in primis.
Air


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> accorgerti di essere felice ti fa passare nell'attimo subito dopo nello stato d'animo portatore del dubbio.e l'equilibrio cade


Quanto ve la menate.
Il dubbio? Ma se è quello che ci fa sentire vivi!


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che mi daranno un premio, allora...


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Secondo me la felicità dev'essere qualcosa d'interiore ma che deriva da qualcosa d'esteriore...o per lo meno, coadiuvata da qualcosa d'esteriore.
> Io non tralascio i miei stupidi esempi: se nel pomeriggio vincerò 50.000euro al gratta e vinci, vedrete stasera come si trasformerà Airforever. Ho fatto un esempio schifoso perchè ho parlato del 'dio denaro', ma potrei farne altri. Se quando andrò a prendere l'aperitivo conoscerò una bella fanciulla che, perchè no, inizierò più avanti a frequentare, stasera spaccherò il mondo!
> Naturalmente, salute in primis.
> Air


Non è così semplice Air.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (5 Febbraio 2009)

...alla fine...credo che la felicità si risolva nella ricerca, attiva e costante...che sia ricerca di rapporti, nel farli nascere o migliorarli...che sia ricerca nel chiuderli....che sia ricerca in noi stessi, nel comprenderci e nel "conviverci"...che sia ricerca professionale, per il raggiungimento di obiettivi o per la loro formazione...che sia ricerca di un insetto estinto da due milioni di anni...che sia ricerca dell'amore...o della sua fine...che sia ricerca del perchè di un desiderio di fuga...che sia ricerca nel ritrovare e nel tralasciare....che sia ricerca nella libertà di ricordare ed in quella di dimenticare....che sia ricerca per il gusto di ricercare....anche senza trovare....di una cosa sono convinto, però...che l'infelicità sia smettere di cercare...


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...alla fine...credo che la felicità si risolva nella ricerca, attiva e costante...che sia ricerca di rapporti, nel farli nascere o migliorarli...che sia ricerca nel chiuderli....che sia ricerca in noi stessi, nel comprenderci e nel "conviverci"...che sia ricerca professionale, per il raggiungimento di obiettivi o per la loro formazione...che sia ricerca di un insetto estinto da due milioni di anni...che sia ricerca dell'amore...o della sua fine...che sia ricerca del perchè di un desiderio di fuga...che sia ricerca nel ritrovare e nel tralasciare....che sia ricerca nella libertà di ricordare ed in quella di dimenticare....che sia ricerca per il gusto di ricercare....anche senza trovare....*di una cosa sono convinto, però...che l'infelicità sia smettere di cercare...*


Siamo convinti in due. Bello, bravo


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quanto ve la menate.
> *Il dubbio? Ma se è quello che ci fa sentire vivi!*



non vedo l'incongruenza con quello che ho scritto


----------



## Old Airforever (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non è così semplice Air.


Posso essere la persona più felice del mondo ma se mi capita qualcosa di traumatico non riesco a continuare ad esserlo. Ecco perchè, a parer mio, la felicità che proviene da dati di fatto esterni può aiutare la nostra felicità interiore. Forse c'è anche da dire che se si è felici dentro si può gustare la felicità che proviene dall'esterno.
Air


----------



## Old blackjack (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma qualcosa dentro di sé o qualcosa al di fuori?


 
Ciao Mk!
Sicuramente qualcosa dentro senza alcun dubbio...io per esempio ho tutto quello che voglio fuori,ma alla fine non ho dentro più un ca..o!!!


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> Ciao Mk!
> Sicuramente qualcosa dentro senza alcun dubbio...io per esempio ho tutto quello che voglio fuori,ma alla fine non ho dentro più un ca..o!!!


Caro Black sei nel momento della disillusione, ma già trovare la voglia di parlarne qui dentro è un buon segnale... si elabora, si butta fuori il dolore, e  prima o poi ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> [/b]
> non vedo l'incongruenza con quello che ho scritto


Quello che ho capito io del tuo intervento è che allorchè si diventa coscienti della propria felicità nascono i dubbi, e quindi quella svanisce.
Se ho inteso male perdonami.
Il mio pensiero è che il dubbio apra una strada, ed io allorchè mi trovo una strada davanti, provo felicità.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quello che ho capito io del tuo intervento è *che allorchè si diventa coscienti della propria felicità nascono i dubbi, e quindi quella svanisce.*
> Se ho inteso male perdonami.
> Il mio pensiero è che il dubbio apra una strada, ed io allorchè mi trovo una strada davanti, *provo felicità*.


 hai capito bene.
il dubbio è uno stato , secondo me, in contrasto con la felicità (non è detto che debba essere sofferenza eh?)


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai capito bene.
> il dubbio è uno stato , secondo me, in contrasto con la felicità (non è detto che debba essere sofferenza eh?)


Quindi la felicità sarebbe stasi?
Lo chiamerei inebetimento, allora.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Quindi la felicità sarebbe stasi?*
> Lo chiamerei inebetimento, allora.


e-stasi


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e-stasi


star fuori di sè, peut etre.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Febbraio 2009)

Allora non mi interessa essere felice, non in quel modo.
Io il viaggio me lo voglio godere tutto, consapevole e camminando con i miei piedi.


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai capito bene.
> *il dubbio è uno stato , secondo me, in contrasto con la felicità* (non è detto che debba essere sofferenza eh?)


 Certamente. Nessun "dubbioso" esistenziale è davvero felice.


----------

